# Stuttering



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello,

I just had the upgrade from DVR 921 to Vip 622 and changed the programming to Dish HD Silver package. Much much better! I'm using the HDMI and optical cables to get the video and sound. There are very few channels with stuttering problems. I was watching Law and Order on TNT HD last night (around 6:15) and it was stuttering. I changed to a different channel (any) and there was no stuttering. Then I went to HBO and took a look at Walk the Line and there was a little bit of stuttering. Then I changed to another channel and there was no stuttering. What causes the stuttering and what can I do to prevent this from happening again? Is it Dish Network that feeds the programming? Like I said, the system is GREAT except for the minor stuttering problem on some programming. Please advise. I saw some of the other forums that talks about the stuttering issue. They mentioned about the software issue. But if I have the latest (I think 3.65), then this should take care of the stuttering problem? Thank you.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

What I've noticed is if the audio starts to stutter, pause it, do the replay button (rewind 10 seconds), then play it again. That usually clears it up. Sometimes it requires doing that twice, but that has worked for me so far.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm getting studdering on the major networks (Fox, CBS, NBC, ABC) to varying degrees. I suspect it's the MPEG4 thing and it is annoying. There is no problem with OTA channels nor the 6000 series network channels.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

Not just MPEG4... I got stuttering last night on ABC and FOX, and they're in MPEG2 for us here in LA.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

In the last week I am getting not just stuttering but audio drop-outs as well. With the stuttering, either a pause or a reverse takes care of the problem, but with the drop-outs, the audio stays dropped out in the same place. The drop-outs are usually no more than a few seconds but extremely annoying. Have seen them on all the networks (SAT locals out of LA; not OTA) on various programs. Saw them on the football games as well but at least the audio is not so crucial there!

Didn't see any of this before last week and am still on 3.65 so the software appears to be the same.


----------



## Colininla (Jul 18, 2006)

dbconsultant said:


> In the last week I am getting not just stuttering but audio drop-outs as well.
> - - -
> This is the very reason I'm checking the board today. I'm experiencing the same problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok guys.. If you are getting these type of issues (Specially you LA guys since I am in your area), See if it is specific to certain channels or are you seeing it on all channels. What is the frequency you are seeing it at? Do you get it once a day? 5 times per 1/2 hour show etc. Anything that would give an idea of frequency and channels would be helpful.

Also.... Are you seeing this on Live, Delayed, or recorded content? All three? 

Perhaps note if when you see this how many recordings are taking place.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> In the last week I am getting not just stuttering but audio drop-outs as well.


 - - -


Colininla said:


> This is the very reason I'm checking the board today. I'm experiencing the same problems.
> 
> And increasingly, there's 'green pixillation' that sometimes flashes and other times just grows into a 'freeze'. . .then everything snaps back and is fine for a long while.
> 
> I never had these problems with either of my ReplayTv units. Now, upon switching to the 622 ( necessitated by a recent HD upgrade ), I'm fighting both of these annoyances.


I've had my 622 since July and this last week was the first time I noticed the audio drop-outs so I'm hoping this is something in Dish's transmission that will get fixed soon (gotta believe it's dish since it happens on so many different channels and programs). I have also noticed more pixellation lately - even seeing it on SD channels! This didn't seem to be so bad before either.


----------



## karspur (Aug 16, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Ok guys.. If you are getting these type of issues (Specially you LA guys since I am in your area), See if it is specific to certain channels or are you seeing it on all channels. What is the frequency you are seeing it at? Do you get it once a day? 5 times per 1/2 hour show etc. Anything that would give an idea of frequency and channels would be helpful.
> 
> Also.... Are you seeing this on Live, Delayed, or recorded content? All three?
> 
> Perhaps note if when you see this how many recordings are taking place.


 I already posted in another audio problem site, so this may not be needed. The "stuttering" problem seems to be worse for me on KABC-HD, but I watch that channel more than others, so not sure if that helps. It does it probably 3-4 times during a 1 hour show and does it on all three types of viewing (live, recorded,and delayed). The problem seems to be getting worse as each day goes by. When it started it was only occasional and not really enough to complain about. Sorry, I don't remember when it started. It seems to do it whether anything else is being recorded or not. Hope something here helps.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Ok guys.. If you are getting these type of issues (Specially you LA guys since I am in your area), See if it is specific to certain channels or are you seeing it on all channels. What is the frequency you are seeing it at? Do you get it once a day? 5 times per 1/2 hour show etc. Anything that would give an idea of frequency and channels would be helpful.
> 
> Also.... Are you seeing this on Live, Delayed, or recorded content? All three?
> 
> Perhaps note if when you see this how many recordings are taking place.


I need to do more experiments, but I'll chime in with what I have so far...

KABC-HD over Dish: Stuttering a couple of times during Desperate Housewives (Recorded), which were corrected by rewinding. Complete audio and video dropout (silence and frozen picture that's half broken up) for about 6 seconds, which could not be corrected.

KTTV-HD (Fox) over Dish: Stuttered one time during The Simpsons Halloween episode (Recorded), corrected by rewinding. One complete audio and video drop for about 2 seconds, which could not be corrected.


----------



## Miles69 (Dec 24, 2005)

Has every one excepted the rewined solution to fixing these problems? That is obserd! Why was this box released? This may temporarly fix the prob, untill the next time you have to soft boot and miss 10 minutes of a game or something else:nono2:


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

Pause/remind doesnt' work for me.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Ok guys.. If you are getting these type of issues (Specially you LA guys since I am in your area), See if it is specific to certain channels or are you seeing it on all channels. What is the frequency you are seeing it at? Do you get it once a day? 5 times per 1/2 hour show etc. Anything that would give an idea of frequency and channels would be helpful.
> 
> Also.... Are you seeing this on Live, Delayed, or recorded content? All three?
> 
> Perhaps note if when you see this how many recordings are taking place.


Have seen the audio drop-outs (unfixable with pause/rewind) on Sat Locals (I don't have OTA) out of LA. Have seen it happen on NBC, CBS, ABC and Fox. I don't watch live tv so these were all dvr'd recordings; some were recorded when nothing else was being recorded, some were recorded when recordings were taking place on both tuners. While watching, sometimes something else was being recorded, sometimes not. Have seen it on Lost, L&O (regular & SVU), all the CSIs, and football games (both NFL & College, some HD some SD) last week. Seems like in the last week, basically every program recorded from the Sat Locals has the problem, sometimes once during a program, sometimes more.

Have also seen 'black screen' occurring where audio fine but no picture - happens on Sat Locals - comes and goes on its own - no reset required for picture to come back. Never saw this before last week, either. This doesn't happen on every program but, having never seen it before, thought I should throw it in here.

No problems on movies recorded from TCM or Monsters or on stuff from Animal Planet.

Hope this info helps Dish to resolve whatever it is they are doing!!!!


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

DanoP said:


> Pause/remind doesnt' work for me.


Same thing here. Is the stuttering problem unique to the 622 only or is the same problem happening with the 211?


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

More stuttering...

Audio stuttering pretty much occurs in every show I've recorded, regardless of which channel, but seems to always be in HD. Fixable with rewind.

I noticed video stuttering with the audio experiencing no problems on a SD show. Also fixable with rewind. It just seems like the software's having trouble keeping up with the show streaming from the hard drive or something.

However, watching Studio 60 in HD on KNBC, recorded, there was a 2 second audio dropout (picture was fine). Completely no audio during those 2 seconds. Rewind cannot fix.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

I was just installed last Saturday and the tech said that a brand new firmware was downloaded. Can not remember the version, but I wonder if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

The Dish people are coming over a week from Saturday to check my 622 out. We tried rebooting and unplugging the cord. I suspect they'll switch out the unit (I have a series "F" BTW, if that means anything). I'll have to make a recording or two since the studdering can be very sporadic....sometimes not very noticeable but other times very much so. It can be recorded faithfully however. Since I've had the pixelization issue crop up a couple of times, maybe the unit isn't quite right. I can avoid the studdering by using my OTA antenna for the prime networks (which is where I have the problem) but that doesn't work on TV2.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

The only channel I have the problem w. is the CBS NY HD that is feed to the national audience. I get this 1 because the local here is LP digital SD.


----------



## ilkjh (Oct 6, 2006)

cornflakes said:


> More stuttering...
> 
> Audio stuttering pretty much occurs in every show I've recorded, regardless of which channel, but seems to always be in HD. Fixable with rewind.
> 
> ...


I experience 4 second audio drop outs, as well as audio sync issues primarily on KCSB HD here in LA. It occurs on both live and recorded, and various times of day.

Just last night, I noticed the audio sync issue (no drop outs) on KNBC HD (Sunday Night Football) and KABC HD. This is the first occurrence I've noticed outside of KCBS. As far as pixelation, I've ONLY seen it on KNBC HD, and fairly frequently on live.

Bummer- I thought it was the fact that my 129 sat strength hovers just over 50 ( a big tree in the way), but after finding these posts, don't think so.


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

ilkjh said:


> Just last night, I noticed the audio sync issue (no drop outs) on KNBC HD (Sunday Night Football) and KABC HD.


Twice I've experienced sync issues recording/playback HD material (Discovery and one of the VOOM channels). I also experienced sync issues watching RAVE live some weeks ago.
:nono2: :nono2:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

ilkjh said:


> I experience 4 second audio drop outs, as well as audio sync issues primarily on KCSB HD here in LA. It occurs on both live and recorded, and various times of day.
> 
> Just last night, I noticed the audio sync issue (no drop outs) on KNBC HD (Sunday Night Football) and KABC HD. This is the first occurrence I've noticed outside of KCBS. As far as pixelation, I've ONLY seen it on KNBC HD, and fairly frequently on live.
> 
> Bummer- I thought it was the fact that my 129 sat strength hovers just over 50 ( a big tree in the way), but after finding these posts, don't think so.


Yup, I saw the audio sync issue on the game last night as well. First time I've ever experienced this and have had the 622 since July. Between the increased stutter, numerous audio drop-outs on all sat locals out of LA (not OTA), occasional video drop-outs and now the audio sync problem showing up, this has gone from mildly annoying to extremely irritating - hubby was really pleased with 622 until they 'upgraded' from the 3.60 software to this buggy stuff! Dish, are you listening - it's getting worse not better - fix it pleeeeeeease!!!!!:nono2:


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

I have noticed numerous audio sync issues as well. I was told to send an email to [email protected] which I did. Not sure if that will do any good, but I figure the more complaints they hear, the sooner it will get attention.

JAB


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

JAB said:


> I have noticed numerous audio sync issues as well. I was told to send an email to [email protected] which I did. Not sure if that will do any good, but I figure the more complaints they hear, the sooner it will get attention.
> 
> JAB


Try sending one to [email protected] also, emails sent there seem to at least get replys faster.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

Funny thing with the sync issue for me. I've had my 622 for a month now and right after I got it noticed sync issues big-time on Fox. That was the only channel and it went on for a week. I called a CSR, explained the problem and they said they'll send it off to their tech staff. I really didn't expect anything to happen....not right away anyway. Two days later, the sync problem was gone. But it was replaced almost immediately by studdering issues on all the other major networks (ABC, NBC, CBS).....Fox remained fine with no studdering. No problems at all on my OTA network channels. This time, when I called a CSR, they didn't make it a point of saying they'll send this off to their tech squad....instead a Dish troubleshooter will be here next weekend to take a look at the 622 and my setup. Very strange....wonder if the two audio issues we complain about the most (studdering and syncing) are related.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm now getting it not only on CBS NY HD I got it on 2 HDNET shows over the weekend. 1 of them I was able to use the "rewind" button a couple of times and took care of it. The 2nd show off HDNET did it several times. It didn't make any difference how many times I use the rewind button. Hope it works it was a music show and was unlistenable. So finally just deleted the show and have set it to record another time.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I sent an e-mail to dish about the audio/video drop-outs and increasing stutter and I received a replay this morning:

Thank You for your information. We have had quite a few complaints from the LA area in regards to these issues. We have bundled up all of the emails including yours and given them to our engineering department. They have sent a man to LA to investigate. Please note that some of these issues can be cleared in matter of minutes and other times it can take awhile. Sometimes we not only have to look at our gear but work with your local providers. Thank you for your information, patience, and for being a valued customer.

EchoStar Satellite LLC

Quality Assurance Department

[email protected]

From: 
Sent: Thursday, November 09, 2006 8:03 AM
To: Audio-Video-Quality
Subject: sat locals sound dropouts

For the last week and a half we have been having problems with sound drop-outs (not just stutter that is fixable using pause/rewind) on all of our sat locals out of LA (OTA not available in our area). We have had the 622 since July and this is the first time we have experienced this. Others have written on the dbstalk forum of experiencing the same thing and one person who e-mailed Dish received a reply that it is a technical glitch on Dish' side not the networks' and that Dish is working on it. We have seen it on Lost, NCIS (particularly bad this week - happened numerous times), Law & Order (regular and Special Victims) and all the CSI programs. Also saw it on various college and NFL games last weekend. Basically all of the locals. When it happens, sound is lost completely and when we hit the reverse button and started playing again, the sound loss is in the same spot so pause/rewind does no good and the missed dialogue is unrecoverable. We have also seen occasional video drop-out - black screen while audio is playing normally. Both audio and video drop-outs usually last a few seconds - no reboot required for the sound or video to return to normal. The audio drop-outs are getting worse and happening numerous times during a show - NCIS was almost unwatchable this week due to all the missed dialogue.

The sound 'stuttering' we've always seen to a certain extent, although it seems to be getting worse also, but have never had audio drop-outs or black screen video drop-outs until last week. The programs watched were all from dvr'd episodes. Movies from TCM or Monsters and programs from Animal Planet, Discovery or TLC have no problems.

Hopefully this information helps you to pinpoint what is happening with your transmission so that you can fix it quickly - it's becoming quite annoying to miss dialogue!

Thank you,


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> I'm now getting it not only on CBS NY HD I got it on 2 HDNET shows over the weekend. 1 of them I was able to use the "rewind" button a couple of times and took care of it. The 2nd show off HDNET did it several times. It didn't make any difference how many times I use the rewind button. Hope it works it was a music show and was unlistenable. So finally just deleted the show and have set it to record another time.


I really hope this gets attention soon. I am not recommending dishnetwork to my friends and neighbors until it is resolved. For me, this is a huge deal. Especially on music programs, where I spend the majority of my time.

I wonder also if the sync and stutter are related issues. Like the stutter is the audio trying to stay in sync, and out of sync audio is a bandaid for the stutter!

Hmmm...
JAB


----------



## ilkjh (Oct 6, 2006)

JAB said:


> I have noticed numerous audio sync issues as well. I was told to send an email to [email protected] which I did. Not sure if that will do any good, but I figure the more complaints they hear, the sooner it will get attention.
> 
> JAB


I sent an email to them and below is their response. At least it looks like they are keeping count- keep 'em going!:

"Dear Mr. Brown,

Thank You for your information. We have had quite a few complaints from the LA area in regards to these issues. We have bundled up all of the emails including yours and given them to our engineering department. They have sent a man to LA to investigate. Please note that some of these issues can be cleared in matter of minutes and other times it can take awhile. Sometimes we not only have to look at our gear but work with your local providers. Thank you for your information, patience, and for being a valued customer.

EchoStar Satellite LLC

Quality Assurance Department

[email protected]"


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

My audio usually stutters a couple of times during HD shows, and they're correctable by rewinding.

But the last couple of days I'm noticing that during SD shows, the audio doesn't stutter, but the video does! And just like the audio stuttering, I can correct it by rewinding.

It almost feels like the hard drive is not streaming the data fast enough, even though at that moment I don't have any shows being recorded.


----------



## Mx_Rider (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm in LA as well and the audio sync is killing me. I wish I didn't get the 18 month commitment now. Been a DN user for 2-3 months and have nothing but problems with them (I'm on my 3rd 622). I should've stayed with cable. As you can tell, I not a happy camper with DN right now.


----------

